# Monark Super Deluxe girls bike strip job!



## slick (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok so I bought this Monark awhile back and sum idiot decided to do a rattle can resto on it in ugly blue of all things. I looked at it in the light up close and the hint of original raised pinstriping called out under that ugly blue paint so here we go! I tore down the whole bike and decided, what the heck, it couldn't get much worse right? So here are some pictures of it.


----------



## slick (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's some pictures of it torn down.


----------



## slick (Apr 12, 2012)

Here we go. With a LOT of patience and a LOT of time and a LOT of cocktails on long bored nights in the garage off I went to find the original mint green paint under all that blue. More pictures soon!


----------



## npence (Apr 12, 2012)

The original paint looks to be in pretty good shape. Great save I did that once took me a month to get all the old house paint off.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like it's been well worth the effort freeing up the original paint job and pin striping to see the light of day again. That crashrail seat is in very nice original condition! Hope to see pics of her all back together in her original livery.

Dave


----------



## slick (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys! I saved another one!!! I just need to throw a new chain on her and she's done. I rebuilt both hubs and the bottom bracket. I listed her up for sale in the for sale section. I'd like to see her getting loved again by a girl and of course getting ridden. I think you guys will enjoy the results. It looks like the old owner tried to sand off the paint in numerous areas on the frame then gave up and decided to just paint over all of it.


----------



## Springer Tom (Apr 14, 2012)

How did you get the blue paint off?


----------



## slick (Apr 14, 2012)

Lots and lots and lots of hours! Used a chemical called Tulane i got from a friend and scrubbed the paint with a red scotchbrite pad lightly which in an essence scratches the original paint also. So you have to keep close watch on how much is coming off, then buffed the green paint off the get the mild scratching out and bring back the shine. LOTS OF MAN HOURS!!! But the result is better than the ugly blue.


----------



## GMANHOUSTON (Apr 16, 2012)

Great job!! My wifes ride is that exact same color!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 17, 2012)

*Nice save*

Another back to original patina -- looks good


----------



## MR D (Apr 24, 2012)

That is not original patina. The bike was ruined by someone with less than skillful hands. They wanted a blue bike, and they just wrecked the original patina. 

While It's great to be able to see the original color this bake came in, I hope the next owner will finish it completely, with new paint and re-chroming if desired. This bike deserves a complete resto in my opinion. IT would look fantastic!!

Don't just save it...revive it to it's former glory!

Mr D.


----------



## singlespeeder73 (May 30, 2012)

*great work*



slick said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I saved another one!!! I just need to throw a new chain on her and she's done. I rebuilt both hubs and the bottom bracket. I listed her up for sale in the for sale section. I'd like to see her getting loved again by a girl and of course getting ridden. I think you guys will enjoy the results. It looks like the old owner tried to sand off the paint in numerous areas on the frame then gave up and decided to just paint over all of it.




That has come up a treat. Would love a bike like this for the wife, could be the thing that would make her enjoy riding a bike.
Can't say enough how good it looks. That is one very stylish ride, don't see these in Australia very much.


----------

